# Wilson combat / glocks



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Wilson Combat doing custom work on Glock's. They are even going to offer their own custom complete Glock pistol. They look pretty nice. Can't seem to get price list for the work though.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If ya gotta ask...

You know the rest.


WC does some great work, and I'm fairly sure their Glocks will be just as nice (I mean nice, for a Glock).

I guess that may not sound very Glock-friendly, but rest assured, I'm a big fan (over a dozen on-hand).


----------



## Skeletonbob (Sep 13, 2017)

DJ Niner said:


> If ya gotta ask...
> 
> You know the rest.
> 
> ...


My friend John got one and I think it was close to $1500


----------

